# More Tile Guy Help



## robin303 (Nov 15, 2009)

If you had a front door entry at 42" wide with a 36" door and 8' long where would you start the 1st tile. To make it look right I would center the tile in the center of the front door. Or would you use the long base wall as your base line. In other words to look good but limit all the cuts.
I'm a wood guy. Thanks


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Robin, hard to say without a picture of the whole layout. Based on the limited info, find door center, lay tile dead center, break right and left, see what size pieces you end up with against each wall. Next find door center, lay grout line at center mark, break right then left, see what size pieces you end up with along each wall. If there is one wall that is hidden, like under baseboard heat, you can use the long wall as a full tile----IF it is PERFECTLY square to the front door, compromise is most often the case, good luck GMOD.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

robin303 said:


> If you had a front door entry at 42" wide with a 36" door and 8' long where would you start the 1st tile. To make it look right I would center the tile in the center of the front door. Or would you use the long base wall as your base line. In other words to look good but limit all the cuts.
> I'm a wood guy. Thanks


What's the format and pattern of the tile?

Cuts don't bother me, but skinny pieces do. Does it step into any closets?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Tile size and pattern?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

robin303 said:


> I'm a wood guy. Thanks


What's the difference? Aesthetics is aesthetics.


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

I would make my cuts go along the wall and against the door so the tile that butts up to the opening of the room is a full tile, But that is asthetics and depends on size/pattern and what the ho is looking for.


----------

